# Ankebio Ansomone HGH, whats the consensus?



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,

I wonder what it is with original Ankebios ANsomone, anyone using it and satisfied? I ordered and plan to take 4IU daily. Ansomone is sold in hospitals in china and has GMP certificate and documents stating its 191 aa


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

amar7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder what it is with original Ankebios ANsomone, anyone using it and satisfied? I ordered and plan to take 4IU daily. Ansomone is sold in hospitals in china and has GMP certificate and documents stating its 191 aa


It's v good mate got 3 kits myself gonna get few more soon as I can rate it

Not far from geno but cheaper


----------



## thehazzle (Jul 1, 2009)

Agreed I got less sides on ansomones than geno pens but they were DEF working as they should have


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone else? I ordered 600IU and hope I'll be happy too.


----------



## jonny12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

amar7 said:


> Anyone else? I ordered 600IU and hope I'll be happy too.


Hi guys

I'm new to this forum and was hoping someone could point me in the right direction to get hold of some ansomone, any feedback would be greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

jonny12345 said:



> Hi guys
> 
> I'm new to this forum and was hoping someone could point me in the right direction to get hold of some ansomone, any feedback would be greatly appreciated
> 
> thanks


NO SOURCING ALLOWED.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

only used the 40iu kits in the past and found it stronger than Pfizers. 4iu's crippled me, had to drop to 2iu instead.

if your codes quick out on the Ankebio site you've got a great GH product.

these days id only trust these and Pfizer pens for proper GH.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

amar7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder what it is with original Ankebios ANsomone, anyone using it and satisfied? I ordered and plan to take 4IU daily. Ansomone is sold in hospitals in china and has GMP certificate and documents stating its 191 aa


Just made the switch myself from hyges to ansomones, haven't been on long enough to have seen results but they certainly seem like they should with improved sleep etc. they have codes on every way of getting in the box so should be really hard to fake too which is what attracts me to them. There is some stuff on the internet about it being somatrem instead of somatropin but I think that is mainly driven by Jin sources from what I could see.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I used to get these delivered straight from source but with customs tightening up I hve been scared to use again as I am not rich.. do any of you guys get these from abroad is it worth taking a gamble or do you get some local sources.. I do rate these..


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

musclemorpheus said:


> I used to get these delivered straight from source but with customs tightening up I hve been scared to use again as I am not rich.. do any of you guys get these from abroad is it worth taking a gamble or do you get some local sources.. I do rate these..


If they give a delivery guarantee, you might still try it out and if you're lucky, it gets through the customs.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

on 4iu of it now, feeling great, leaner by the day, fuller, (im eating a load of junk last 4 days as Ive been on competition dieting and treating myself with chocs haha)

Im gonna stay on 4iu ansomone year round.


----------

